# Anyone use the IK ARC calibration microphone?



## Saddle (Feb 19, 2009)

I have this setup and use it in my DAW. I just was thinking about using the microphone for some speaker measurement tests. Looks identical to the Behringer ECM80000. Same case, foam, mic holder and windscreen.

I can't find out who the MFG is. Even asked the IK tech support but no answer yet. I'd like to have a calibration file to use with REW.

Thanks!

Saddle


----------



## shortysock (Oct 8, 2012)

well cutting metal the same shape isnt really terribly difficult.
the tip might be different for different phases of metal.. but the final cutout could hold the same measurements.

manufacturer would need to be responsible for the metal that goes inside the tip, as far as accuracy & detail working together with eachother, but also working within the static field of the outer metal's shell casing.
then any loss or distortion from solder or the electrical cords.
again a distortion question for the microphone pins.
and again a distortion question for just how much cord can be attached to those pins without making the electrical characteristics vomit & melt.

they could easily say not all microphones can use the same calibration file because the two little pieces of metal that go into the tip are still sliding around before being glued or however they are stuck in there.
and if that isnt it, then the metal from the shell casing could be what causes each one to be different.
or maybe even the little microphone teeth are slightly different too.

i've had the chance to go with and without a calibration file, for two seperate microphones might i add.
each time showed an improvement after using the calibration file.

there hasnt been any reports of people getting the calibration done and unhappy with it, but there really hasnt been much about getting the calibration and celebrating.
everyone's imagination will probably eventually take them to the thought of the microphone being close to perfect in decibel response that it doesnt need a calibration done.. but phase is really important too, no matter how much they try to bring it upon you that it isnt used much .. because the power of it is what some audio engineer graduates would be doing to really transfer to you the wow factor from the fruit of their effort in school.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

No direct experience here. Our experience with generic cal files says that for ballpark work, they are OK. If you want to get into critical measurements & tuning, you need an individual calibration done.


----------



## Saddle (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been using the RS SPL meter in the past with the calibration file for it. Just thought this mic _might_ be a better quality. Guess I'll give it a run and see what happens.










Here's a pic of it. Sure looks like the Behringer.... 

Thanks all!


----------



## shortysock (Oct 8, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> No direct experience here. Our experience with generic cal files says that for ballpark work, they are OK. If you want to get into critical measurements & tuning, you need an individual calibration done.


critical would be getting the cross spectrum impulse response file with a really high sample rate and bit depth large enough to capture all the smallest pieces of data.
because a wise setup wont have much deviation, and thus the pieces that are there are much smaller than what one would expect to get from 16bit or 24bit.
but all true be told, if 16bit or 24bit impulse responses could grab anything at all .. then they would be filtering something used in the convolver.


----------



## Saddle (Feb 19, 2009)

I received a message back from IK support. They do not have a calibration file available for this mic. So... I may just try it without one and see. 

Thanks for all your comments.


----------

